# Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich



## Alristar (10. März 2016)

*Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Moin Zusammen,

ich hab seit Freitag 04.03.2016 massive Probleme mit meinem Heimischen PC.

Nach einer nicht festen Zeit treten Probleme mit der Maus auf, diese fängt an zu springen und ein Mausklick ist auch nicht mehr möglich. Bei jedem "Klickversuch" oder bewegen der Maus bekomme ich auf meinem Headset einen Piepton ausgegeben. Hinzu kommt, dass wenn ich den Rechner runterfahren möchte, dieser sich nach der Windowsabmeldung aufhängt und nur noch per hard reset ausgeschaltet werden kann.

Was habe ich bisher gemacht?

- Windows 10 zurückgesetzt
- Windows 10 komplett neu aufgesetzt
- Treiber aktualisiert.
- andere Maus getestet


Mein System:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Intel i7 3770k @ 3.5 Ghz
EVGA GTX 980 Superclock 2
16GB Ram Corsair LP
730W Netzteil BeQuiet
SSD 250 GB Samsung 840 (System)
2x 1TB HDD


Alles was ich bisher im WWW gefunden habe, war leider nicht auf mein Problem zutreffend. Ich bekomme beim Herunterfahren immer sofort eine Windows Fehlermeldung, die ich beim nächsten mal abfotografieren werde für euch. Auch gibt es im Ereignislog einige Fehlermeldung seit ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe. Werde dies alles nachreichen sobald ich zuhause bin.

Mfg

Reprisall


----------



## BiosShock (10. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Hallo 

Als erstes Versuch mal die Treiber zu deinstallieren(Mause und Sound).
Dann geh mal in mit einem Virenscanner(Möglich Gesamtpaket - Viren/Firewall/... ) über das System. (Bitte kein Free Gedöns - was anständiges!!!)
Erst dann wieder die Treiber neu aufspielen.

Auch mal mit Spybot S&D versuchen. Hört sich an, als wenn Du nicht alleine bist.


----------



## Alristar (10. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Ich hatte bevor ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe Norton genutzt Dies war aber abgelaufen wo ich beim neu aufsetzen mir den Bitdefender Antivirus Plus geholt habe. Virenscan bereits durchlaufen lassen.



Was ich Vergessen habe war folgendes.

Soundkarte nutze ich die Creative Soundblaster Z und als Maus die Logitech G502.
Den Gamingtreiber für die Maus habe ich nicht installiert, da nicht benötigt. Soundkarte nutze ich noch einen Treiber von letztem Jahr Oktobert?... also ein wenig älter.


Was ich getestet hatte war auch folgendes. Zum zocken von Rocket League den Controller genutzt und dabei die Maus abgeklemmt... somit konnte ich stundenlang durchmachen ohne jegliche Fehler.

Maus angestöpsel - 20 min - abgeschmiert.


Die  Maus kann es aber an sich nicht sein, da es mit anderen Mäusen ebenso auftritt. Habe die G502 auch an meinem Notebook getestet was ebenfalls Win 10 installiert hat und dort lief es einwandfrei. Ich hatte bei meinem PC mal diesen Windows Treiber unter dem Gerätemanager für die Maus HID oder wie sich das nennt deinstalliert und dann die Maus neu eingesteckt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## kramerlein (10. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Hallöchen,

ich kann sagen, dass ich das gleiche Problem habe. 

Ich kann an dem Rechner alles machen und nichts passiert. Wenn ich jedoch Rocket League eine weile (ab etwa 1/2 h) gespielt hab, werden nach dem schließen keine Mauseingaben mehr angenommen, sondern es pieps nur beim Klicken oder Bewegung der Maus. (die Maus lagt auch). Eingaben mit der Tastatur werden allerdings noch folgerichtig umgesetzt und auch Streams oder TS laufen problemfrei weiter. Herunterfahren lässt sich Windows dennoch nicht mehr, weil der "Windows wird heruntergefahren" Bildschirm nie (länger als 10 min hab ich bestimmt nicht gewartet) weggeht.

Ob es nur an Rocket League liegt, weiß ich nicht genau. Bis jetzt ist es noch bei keinem anderem Spiel aufgetreten. 
Es könnte natürlich auch eine Kombination mit dem XBox One -Controller sein mit dem ich spiele. Ich versuche morgen mal eine anderes Spiel mit Controller aus.


PS: ich benutze Win 10 Pro x64


----------



## Alristar (10. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Hallo Kramerlein,

besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können. Ich nutze auch einen XBox one Controller mit dem ich Rocket League stundenlang spielen kann. Tastatureingaben funktionieren bei mir auch einwandfrei lediglich die maus laggt und piept nach einer gewissen Zeit. Ich hatte das Problem aber auch beim Battlefield 4 spielen, dass sich hier die Maus verabschiedet hat und wie beschrieben laggt, piept und der Mausklick nicht funktioniert.  

Somit kann ich einen Hardwaredefekt ausschließen denke ich- mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen.


----------



## kramerlein (11. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Anbei schicke ich mal noch Mein System. Vielleicht nützt es ja was. 

Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
i5-4670K auf standardtakt
Samsung 840 SSD 250 GB
Kingston HyperX 16 GB
Asus GTX670 Mini OC
Be Quiet Straight Power E9-CM 580W

Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist. Ein oder zwei Tage bevor ich das Problem zum ersten mal hatte, war ein Win 10 update.  Außerdem hatte ich den Nvidia Treiber auf 362.00 upgedatet. Nach dem Fehler hatte ich den Grafiktreiber allerdings wieder herunter gesetzt. Windows hatte ich auch zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Alristar (11. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick mÃ¶glich*

Also ich habe nun mal einen neueren Soundtreiber auf mein System gemacht - ohne Erfolg

Nvidia Treiber würde ich ausschließen. Hatte anfangs den 358.00 und jetzt aktuell den 362.00 wobei ich bei beiden den Fehler habe. Ob es jetzt tatsächlich vom Windowsupdate abhängig gemacht werden kann, wäre jetzt noch interessant zu  testen.

Was ich ja noch habe ist beim herunterfahren (wenn die Maus bererits stockt) das ich eine Fehlermeldung von Windows erhalte.


Nachtrag 11.03.2016 / 16:43

Habe hier noch was interessantes gefunden...
Xbox One Controller Fehler beim ausschalten | Windows 1  Forum


----------



## kramerlein (12. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Sehr gut, genau das ist das Problem.
Hab grad nur der Controller angemacht und im Anschluss wieder ausgemacht und schon hab ich einen Fehler im Gerätemanager stehen und das bekannte Problem tritt auf. Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen wie man es lösen kann.


----------



## Heggy (13. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Habe genau das gleiche Problem, drehe noch durch


----------



## 0madre (14. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Ich hab mal ein wenig recherchiert. Habt ihr zufaellig einen (kabellosen) Xbox One Controller am Rechner haengen?
Ein frueheres Windows Update scheint wohl den Treiber zerschossen zu haben. Wenn sich der Empfaenger abschaltet,
geht der Spass wohl da mit der Maus los.. was ziemlich nervig ist auf Dauer, womal man das wirklich aktiv nur durch nen Reboot beheben kann.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/48pae4/random_mouse_lagging_and_beeping/
Jman85 comments on My PC hangs forever every time I quit the Division

Den Xinput Treiber mit einer aelteren Version zu ersetzen soll wohl funktionieren. Das kann ich aber auch erst testen wenn ich
wieder zuhause bin.. Mal sehen. Zumindestens gut zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin.


----------



## Alristar (14. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Ja genau! Ich nutze den Xbox One Controller kabellos. Jedoch habe ich es auch Kabelgebunden versucht mit der selben Auswirkung.

Habe hier nun endlich mal die Fehlermeldung die beim Herunterfahren auftritt. Daraufhin fährt der PC auch nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß herunter und muss anderweitig ausgeschaltet werden...


----------



## Heggy (14. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Ja richtig, ich habe auch einen kabellosen Controller, aber diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nicht.
Ich hab  den Controller jetzt über die App aus dem Windows App Store geupdatet, und schalte den Controller nach dem zocken immer manuell aus, seit dem habe ich den Fehler nicht mehr gehabt.


----------



## 0madre (15. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Ich hab das gestern mit dem Treiberwechsel mal probiert, und seitdem scheint es wieder wie gehabt ohne solch nervige Erscheinungen zu funktionieren. Man kann scheinbar auch alternativ die beiden Windows Updates deinstallieren und blocken.. Welche das genau sind muesst ich erst nachgucken.

Nen Link zu den Treibern ist auf jeden Fall in dem Reddit Thread zu finden.


----------



## Alristar (16. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Ich hatte am Montag ein Windowsupdate erhalten und auch aktualisiert. Habe dann die kombination Xbox One Controller und Maus getestet. Leider ist es bei mir zum selben phenomen gekommen, jedoch leicht abgewandelt. Ein Klicken auf die Oberfläche war erneut nicht möglich. Es blieb aber der Pipston aus. Auch ließ sich die Maus einwandfrei über den Bildschirm schieben und stockte nur wenn ich die Maustaste betätige oder wieder losgelassen habe. 

Meine Frage an Heggy, wie und wo genau kann man im Windows App store den Controller updaten? Habe den Store bisher noch nie genutzt und unter dem Suchbegriff "Xbox One Controller" nichts finden können.

Ich wäre dir/euch sehr dankbar


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Müsste die XBox Zubehör App sein: http://support.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-...dset-adapter#422178e602b243ff9c7889d0ceaf34a4

Themen: Aktualisieren über PC

_(*Hinweis:* Controller ohne integrierten 3,5-mm-Audio-Anschluss (vor Juni 2015 hergestellte Controller) benötigen für das Update Folgendes: _

_Für das Windows 10-Betriebssystem ist das TH2-Update vom 12. November 2015 erforderlich, damit Updates mit älteren Controllern funktionieren. _
_Der Controller muss über ein USB-Kabel angeschlossen werden. Das Update kann nicht mit dem Xbox Wireless Adapter für Windows durchgeführt werden.)_


----------



## kramerlein (16. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Sehr gut danke. Genau das Treiberdowngrade hat es gebracht.  Übrigens ist der entsprechende Eintrag im Gerätemanager auch nur zu sehen, wenn man der Controller verbunden hat.

Also nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Win 10 Maus springt mit tonausgabe. kein mausklick möglich*

Das Problem hatte doch gestern schon mal jemand ? 

Hat Windows 10 vielleicht ein problemhaftes Update bekommen?

Edit:  Ja, lesen wäre gut ...  sorry.


----------

